# EMS Scope of Practice



## ffemt8978 (Apr 17, 2005)

This came up in another thread, so I thought I'd post a link to download the most recent version of the National EMS Scope of Practice document.

National EMS Scope of Practice Document


----------



## CodeSurfer (Apr 17, 2005)

:angry: CA's EMT-1 is more similar to the EMR in that report.  Probably because our transport times are usually like 5-9 minutes. :angry:


----------



## Summit (Apr 18, 2005)

dupe

Here's the thread
http://www.emtlife.com/index.php?showtopic=963

Has my summary.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 18, 2005)

I knew I'd seen it somewhere here, but was too lazy to look for it.

Thanks.


----------

